# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  MatthewM1's Picture Thread

## MatthewM1

Instead of digging up an old thread I started everything I want to share a pic of one of my critters I figured I'd just start one thread for all of em  :Smile: 

I'll start it off with some new shots of Morbo, had her out for a substrate change. The last one is of her last night hunkered down under her pothos. 



Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Carlos

Morbo looks good Matthew  :Smile:  !

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## LLLReptile

She looks good!   

-Jen

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Premolt LP
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

I wish all my animals got as excited about food as this little guy. Hes growing fast and nails anything that moves, has NEVER turned down a meal. Even went for a little bitty ball of pacman food off the tongs but kept missing it so that'll have to wait till he's a bit bigger so the ball will be easier to grab. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

C. Fasciatum 


Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Working on a new setup for my avic

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

LP 3 days post molt

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Carlos

> 


What species of toad is this one?

----------


## MatthewM1

B. Americanus, it's the one I've raised from a tad

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Mentat

----------


## MatthewM1

Freshly molted P. Regalis 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gail

Love the toad & pac, ewwww to the spider though  :EEK!: .  They all look good.

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you. I used to feel similarly about spiders. Untill I started researching more about them, started with keeping jumping spiders, and now I've got 6 T's, and wayyyy to many on my wish list. These things are like 8 legged crack lol. With a couple hundred species in captivity alone there are so many beautiful color patterns and each spider has its own personality. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Cody

> Thank you. I used to feel similarly about spiders. Untill I started researching more about them, started with keeping jumping spiders, and now I've got 6 T's, and wayyyy to many on my wish list. These things are like 8 legged crack lol. With a couple hundred species in captivity alone there are so many beautiful color patterns and each spider has its own personality. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


I'm cool with tarantulas, but pretty much every other spider makes my skin crawl. I hate going into my garage, and I've had way to many spiders crawl over or up my legs.  :Nightmare: 

Nice photos!  :Smile:

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you, yeah I still cringe a little when most true spiders walk on me, atleast when it's unintentional. I've been making myself handle them here and there when I catch them to release outside. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Finally finished the avic enclosure, very happy with the end results. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MatthewM1

Set up a 20 gal for Ralph



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gail

I LOVE Ralph, he's so tiny and cute!!

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you he's one of my favorite of all my animals. He was only about the size of my pinkie nail when he came out of the water, its been great watching him grow.

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## MatthewM1

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## MatthewM1

So it turns out what I thought was an LP is actually a B. auratum  



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

Very nice Tarantulas; I love all the Brachypelma's and keep a few myself  :Smile:  .  Just be careful with hairs and your eyes  :EEK!:  .

----------


## MatthewM1

Yeah I've heard brachy hairs can be nasty. It flicked at me a few times during rehousing but no effects. And I've got safety goggles on hand for if anyone gets really flicky. From a financial stand point I lucked out with the mis-id, but I'm still a little disappointed as I really wanted an LP. I'm hoping to pick up a few new slings at white plains in April so I'll just have to keep an eye out for one there.


Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## MatthewM1

0.1 7i C. sculpturatus



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## MatthewM1

P. Regalis mid molt



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## MatthewM1

confirmed my P. regalis a male


Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## MatthewM1

B. auratum feeding

http://youtu.be/jC1LOhPPG0U



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## MatthewM1

Haven't posted any updates on here in quite some time, every one is doing well. Haven't gotten any new amphibians but my invert rack is overflowing =D

Here's Morbo taking a bath during a recent substrate change

----------


## MatthewM1

My B. auratum is getting big, and was able to confirm it a female as well =D currently have 35 T's, 4 scorps and 5 species of roaches.

----------


## MatthewM1

My C. fasciatum has gotten pretty big and beautiful as well. A little over 3" and a male, guessing his next molt will be his ultimate. The T's tend to hog the camera lens so im not sure if I have any more recent amphibian photos to share, Ralph tries to eat the lens any time I take pictures of him anyways lol

----------


## MatthewM1

One more for now  :Wink: 

My 4" female Psalmopoeus cambridgei standing over her water dish. This is the species that made me fall in love with T's, I've got this female and then just picked up 3 spiderlings last weekend to raise up a male to pair her with in the future

----------


## LisaGarcia

Ralph is adorable! With a face like that how can you NOT let him eat the camera?

 I have very mixed feelings and chills on your spiders. The miss-ided one is beautiful but I still will have nightmares about it. Just now I will be chased by a pretty spider!

----------


## MatthewM1

He is pretty adorable lol. Spiders used to freak me out alot but I've gotten hooked on them lol started with scorpions, moved to true spiders, then tarantulas

----------


## MatthewM1

1.1 giant peppered roaches(A. tesselata)

----------


## Lynn

> 1.1 giant peppered roaches(A. tesselata)


_


Figures.............._ "Jeff" would find this photo!

Nice photos Matt !

 :Butterfly:

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## MatthewM1

Chillin pool side

----------


## MatthewM1

I forget how fast these little ones grow. Ferocious eater, tried to go around the worm and tongs to nab my fingers today. Flies through the air after prey like a damn tree frog.

----------


## MatthewM1

Sittin' on his dinner plate

----------


## MatthewM1

Grumpy because it was bath time

----------


## MatthewM1

Morbo doesn't mind her bath though =p

----------


## MatthewM1

One good lookin' frog

----------


## MatthewM1

5" Female Poecilotheria ornata

----------


## MatthewM1

Zophobas morio, larvae and beetle feeding on fish flakes

----------


## MatthewM1

3" female Nhandu chromatus

----------


## MatthewM1

Babycurus jacksoni

----------


## MatthewM1

Gromphadorhina portentosa

----------


## MatthewM1

5" Female Lasiodora parahybana

----------


## Frogger00

I love your tarantulas, the scorpion and your frogs. But your bugs need to get eaten! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Well they will eventually =p

----------


## bill

Them's is some pretty animals. You were right, your L.P. Is gorgeous! He or she?


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## bill

Nevermind. I saw she was a she. Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## MatthewM1

Thanks Bill, shes a beast. Hits prey with some amazing force. I wouldn't wanna be on the receiving end of those fangs.

----------


## bill

Hahahaha! Yeah, I would agree there. It would be quite painful, to say the least. Lol. Have you a pic of her full enclosure?


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## MatthewM1

Ill take one for you in a bit. It's nothing special. Im waiting till I put my girls in adult enclosures before I put much effort into them.

----------


## MatthewM1

Like I said nothing special.

----------


## bill

Thanks buddy. I was more curious to see how you kept her for now. I'm hoping to pick up an L.P.  at the long Island show next month. Either that or an A. versicolor. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## MatthewM1

They are very hardy and easy to care for. I keep the top of the substrate dry but keep the lower portions slightly moist by pouring water along the side of the enclosure every week or 2, moderate ventilation. They grow like weeds.


Just set up a new enclosure for my 3" female versi. Gotta transfer her over in the next few days.

----------


## bill

Thanks for the tips  :Smile: . I like the A tank. I need to go more simple for my A.Avicularia. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Np Bill.

Picked up this gorgeous girl today Euathlus parvulus

----------


## bill

Ooooo!!! She's pretty!!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you. Shes by far the calmest T I have as well. I usually like the feisty more potent ones, but I couldn't pass her up.

----------


## MatthewM1



----------


## Frogger00

> 


I usually am not a fan of pacmans, but the colors on that one are gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MatthewM1

Thank you  :Smile:  the colors in that one are modified slighlty but even without adjustments it has some amazing colors.

----------


## Frogger00

> Thank you  the colors in that one are modified slighlty but even without adjustments it has some amazing colors.


Still amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Now why would you go an paint a softball like that? Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

MatthewM1

----------

